# AudioFrog GB10 & GB25 pillar podz



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Those look fantastic. Would you be interested in making those for sale?

How do they sound?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

dgage said:


> Those look fantastic. Would you be interested in making those for sale?
> 
> How do they sound?


Thank you! 

Making a set for sale would be no problem...the problem would aiming/fitting them to your vehicle. I didn't use any sort of swivel joint between the pillar and the pod (I didn't want any gaps at all) so the drilling of the hole and the angle had to be pretty spot-on....without having the actual vehicle I'm not sure I can accurately mount the post at the correct angle.

I can certainly make pods with a kind of generic post orientation and you would have to figure out how to best integrate it into your pillars.

They sound fantastic...I still don't have it tuned exactly where I want it...but overall the SQ of the AF GB series is really impressive...I'm running them on moderate power (GB10's and GB25's off front 2 channels of JL HD900/5, GB60's on rear channels, and Audiomobile MASS 12 on the sub channel). The AF's really hold their composure well when driven hard.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Those look great.

I need to make tweeter pods for my GB10's and was going to use PVC caps, but I really like how yours look.

Are those 2.5" wooden balls and were they already hollow or how did you dig out the inside?

Thanks


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> Those look great.
> 
> I need to make tweeter pods for my GB10's and was going to use PVC caps, but I really like how yours look.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Yes...2.5inch wooden balls...got em from Hobby Lobby for a few bucks. I had to hollow them out myself which was a bi*ch because they are semi-hollow and since they're spherical they're hard to secure while drilling. The balls can be a little fragile once hollowed out and tolerances are a bit close...The result is nice though.

As far as method for hollowing...

If I had the ideal shop I would mount the ball to a flat surface and use a drill press with a proper sized Forstner bit...but since I don't...

I secured my balls (hehehe) to my workbench and used various sized hole-saws to remove as much as I could...then I took a drill-bit and broke-up as much as I could...then I just kinda chiseled out the remaining bits....stuffed some rough-grit sandpaper in there and smoothed it out best I could. Not ideal...but it worked.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work.. What did you use for the metallic band around the GB25 grill? Is that part of the supplied frog hardware?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Babs said:


> Nice work.. What did you use for the metallic band around the GB25 grill? Is that part of the supplied frog hardware?


You're gonna laugh...the grille is all black but I wanted a metallic gray band to match the tweet and the interior trim...unfortunately I haven't had time to go find the right color paint and actually tape-off and paint the grills...so until then...I used a strip of duct-tape.

:blush:


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

nstaln said:


> You're gonna laugh...the grille is all black but I wanted a metallic gray band to match the tweet and the interior trim...unfortunately I haven't had time to go find the right color paint and actually tape-off and paint the grills...so until then...I used a strip of duct-tape.
> 
> :blush:


hahaha! The stuff truly has unlimited uses.

Great work on the pods, they look great in the car.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

Those are sweet. Nice work!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*AudioFrog GB10 &amp; GB25 pillar podz*

Haha!! Awesome! Alabama chrome! Use whatcha got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

nstaln said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes...2.5inch wooden balls...got em from Hobby Lobby for a few bucks. I had to hollow them out myself which was a bi*ch because they are semi-hollow and since they're spherical they're hard to secure while drilling. The balls can be a little fragile once hollowed out and tolerances are a bit close...The result is nice though.
> 
> ...


Hmm... not sure if I should take the lazier route with some cut down PVC caps or attempt that. Good to know nonetheless.

How did you aim those once they were attached to the pillars?

Finally, I'm working on sail panel pods for my GB25's, so they will be very similar to your positioning. How does the stage overall sound with the mids and tweeter placed where they are? I haven't tested the tweeter positioning yet, but I was thinking about moving them right next to the mid (so they would be closer, but wider than how you have them).


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> Hmm... not sure if I should take the lazier route with some cut down PVC caps or attempt that. Good to know nonetheless.
> 
> How did you aim those once they were attached to the pillars?
> 
> Finally, I'm working on sail panel pods for my GB25's, so they will be very similar to your positioning. How does the stage overall sound with the mids and tweeter placed where they are? I haven't tested the tweeter positioning yet, but I was thinking about moving them right next to the mid (so they would be closer, but wider than how you have them).


I say go for it (on the spheres)...yeah it's a pain but it does look better in my opinion than the pvc caps....I made a second set with pvc caps and ended up using the shperes instead.

But if you decide to go the pvc route then you're actually in luck;

1.5inch pvc endcaps are the exact size to accommodate the GB10 and 2.5inch pvc endcaps are the exact correct size for the outer diameter of the GB25 and 2.5inch pvc pipe is the perfect diameter for mounting....so mount a piece of 2.5inch pvc pipe into a 2.5inch endcap, cut to desired depth, add a pass-through bolt, paint...and pow you're done. 


I only discovered the dimensions of the 2.5inch endcaps after I had glassed the forms for the midrange pods...had I known before hand I would have used pvc caps for the mids.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Alright I'll give it a go. Something new to try.

You see my question about the stage?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> Alright I'll give it a go. Something new to try.
> 
> You see my question about the stage?


I really like the staging...as with anything in the sail panel it can be tricky to not be too 'In Your face'....i have them crossed at 400hz hp @24db and 400hz lp @24db on the GB60's (71hz hp @24db). The GB25's are so smooth, I'm really impressed the natural sound. I was concerned about the stage being too narrow because of tweeter placement but the mids help pull the stage wider and I have been very pleased with the results of both placement and the spherical shape of the pods. I have the mids and tweets pointed directly at the opposite seat position (left speakers pointing at passenger seat and vice versa) and I'm very happy with the overall imaging. I do not tune to the drivers seat, I prefer to tune to both front seats so I didn't go crazy with the TA.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Excellent thank you.

Yeah I've only done some minimal testing with the GB25's and I think they sound awesome.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I like the results of your work....they look nice and they seem to not take up too much real estate as compared to others I have seen. Also curious what car model these were made in... I do not recognize the interior but I am also no expert in the field. I like the way you were able to use the sail panel location for the mids.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nstaln said:


> I really like the staging...as with anything in the sail panel it can be tricky to not be too 'In Your face'....i have them crossed at 400hz hp @24db and 400hz lp @24db on the GB60's (71hz hp @24db). The GB25's are so smooth, I'm really impressed the natural sound. I was concerned about the stage being too narrow because of tweeter placement but the mids help pull the stage wider and I have been very pleased with the results of both placement and the spherical shape of the pods. I have the mids and tweets pointed directly at the opposite seat position (left speakers pointing at passenger seat and vice versa) and I'm very happy with the overall imaging. I do not tune to the drivers seat, I prefer to tune to both front seats so I didn't go crazy with the TA.



You may be experiencing what's expected by a principle called OPSODIS. By placing your tweeters inward, mids outward I think it's assisting your stage and image perception.









Funny I'm still deliberating on my GB10/25 pillar project design, and find myself looking at this build again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

sq2k1 said:


> I like the results of your work....they look nice and they seem to not take up too much real estate as compared to others I have seen. Also curious what car model these were made in... I do not recognize the interior but I am also no expert in the field. I like the way you were able to use the sail panel location for the mids.


Thank you for the compliments and sorry for the delayed response I haven't checked this thread in some time.

The vehicle is a 2010 Nissan Rogue. I purposefully tried to minimize any obstruction into my field of vision with the pods...I tried to tuck them in as close as possible and also make the pods themselves as small as possible...the components BARELY fit. I also wanted to minimize the distraction of having them there, luckily the dash itself is trimmed with circles (the air vents and controls) and they're all trimmed in a metallic gray and I painted the pods and pillars a flat black to match the interior black plastic...so even with the pods staring you in the face they really don't 'stand out'


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

nstaln said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Making a set for sale would be no problem..*.the problem would aiming/fitting them to your vehicle. I didn't use any sort of swivel joint between the pillar and the pod *(I didn't want any gaps at all) so the drilling of the hole and the angle had to be pretty spot-on....without having the actual vehicle I'm not sure I can accurately mount the post at the correct angle.
> 
> ...


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/92531-show-off-your-midrange-tweet-pillars-68.html

Post 1683 and 1692. If you wanted to have swivel


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, doesnt having such a small enclosure hurt the sound?


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Also, doesnt having such a small enclosure hurt the sound?


You only need .2 liters on the GB25's, which is tiny.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Also, doesnt having such a small enclosure hurt the sound?


Ideal sealed: (QTC .706) = .077ft^3 Fb 181hz
(QTC .738) = .04ft^3 Fb 191hz
(QTC .800) = .02ft^3 Fb 209hz
(QTC .904) = .01ft^3 Fb 241hz <-- That is less than 1.25 cups!

AF recommends crossing the mids at (minimum) 200hz @24, realistically [email protected] have mine crossed at [email protected] Even at .01ft^3 the Fb is 241hz...well below my crossover point so I don't think the small pod size is affecting the response too much.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Babs said:


> Funny I'm still deliberating on my GB10/25 pillar project design, and find myself looking at this build again.


Do it.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a set of temp sail pods in my car with the gb25. Not sure how big they are space wise, but probably 1.5 pvc caps worth would be my guess. Mine have a rise at 400hz or so that I had to eq down quite a bit, but otherwise work really well.

I have mine crossed at 200hz @24db with no issues, even at louder than judging levels they've exhibited no problems or complaints. Width on my car is widest it has ever been. Depending on track, between 2-6" outside the car. My tweeters (scans) are in the pillar in the dash corner at the moment, similar to the OPs setup, but mine are inside the pillar. 

ErinH has his gb25's in pvc caps and plays them down to 300hz or so IIRC.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> i have a set of temp sail pods in my car with the gb25. Not sure how big they are space wise, but probably 1.5 pvc caps worth would be my guess. Mine have a rise at 400hz or so that I had to eq down quite a bit, but otherwise work really well.
> 
> I have mine crossed at 200hz @24db with no issues, even at louder than judging levels they've exhibited no problems or complaints. Width on my car is widest it has ever been. Depending on track, between 2-6" outside the car. My tweeters (scans) are in the pillar in the dash corner at the moment, similar to the OPs setup, but mine are inside the pillar.
> 
> ErinH has his gb25's in pvc caps and plays them down to 300hz or so IIRC.


Yeah yall are getting me all excited.. I gotta get busy with these ready to go in. I heard Erin's and I tell ya, you wouldn't believe it was a 2.5" driver with a PVC cap enclosure. I will probably have to go IB with a full pillar install though. 

Was considering an inset enclosure in the window area but driver side dash just had to be in the way of doing that well. May make some up anyway just to get some glassing practice. However, to place them where I want them, I need to cut some pillar to inset the ring into the pillar some.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> i have a set of temp sail pods in my car with the gb25. Not sure how big they are space wise, but probably 1.5 pvc caps worth would be my guess. Mine have a rise at 400hz or so that I had to eq down quite a bit, but otherwise work really well.
> 
> I have mine crossed at 200hz @24db with no issues, even at louder than judging levels they've exhibited no problems or complaints. Width on my car is widest it has ever been. Depending on track, between 2-6" outside the car. My tweeters (scans) are in the pillar in the dash corner at the moment, similar to the OPs setup, but mine are inside the pillar.
> 
> ErinH has his gb25's in pvc caps and plays them down to 300hz or so IIRC.


I think if you stepped up to the 2" PVC caps, that would smooth out that rise. I think the 1.5" is just a bit small, but EQ'ing also works.

Sail panel width is really nice.

I have mine LP'd @ 6000 right now... with a similar setup. Where is yours at?


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Babs said:


> Yeah yall are getting me all excited.. I gotta get busy with these ready to go in. I heard Erin's and I tell ya, you wouldn't believe it was a 2.5" driver with a PVC cap enclosure. I will probably have to go IB with a full pillar install though.
> 
> Was considering an inset enclosure in the window area but driver side dash just had to be in the way of doing that well. May make some up anyway just to get some glassing practice. However, to place them where I want them, I need to cut some pillar to inset the ring into the pillar some.


Definitely my favorite driver in my arsenal right now.

I'd still try to seal up the back somehow. Seems they excel in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you share pictures of your GB10/GB25 install? Wondering where you put them in terms of sail, pillar, etc. Glad you like them.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

If you're looking for mine, check my build log.


----------

